
Show HN: Monitoring Temperature/humidity on 433Mhz with Prometheus and Go - jckuester
https://github.com/jckuester/weather-station
======
TimLeland
Neat project. I created something similar but never could get the rf receiver
to have any range. Any tips?

[https://timleland.com/wireless-temperature-
sensor/](https://timleland.com/wireless-temperature-sensor/)

